# Problems During BLD Solving



## LaffyTaffyKidd (Jun 26, 2007)

After memorization, i start executing my cube, but when I'm done with the cube and I open my eyes, the cube was still a mess.. ( only some permutations worked out ). Does anybody have any ideas as to what I can do to improve my accuaracy or solving the cube?


----------



## joey (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm guessing your memorising it wrong. Also make sure you can solve the cube with the BLD, but with your eyes open.

Other than that, its just practice and experience.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 27, 2007)

1) Write down your scramble
2) Perform the scramble on 2 cubes and check if you did it correctly
3) Memorise the scrambled cube
4) Write down your memorised cube on a second piece of paper
5) Write down your solution (SetupMove1_Alg1, SetupMoves2_Alg2, etc)
6) Check your solution
7) If 6 is succesfull, you probably make mistakes during execution
8) If 6 is unsuccessfull, you probably make mistakes during memorisation (check 4)


----------



## Karthik (Jun 27, 2007)

AVG:You are surely a computer programmer


----------



## Guitaroooman (Jun 28, 2007)

The way that I learned how to blindfold solving was like this.

I first understood how it worked, this is very integral with the whole learning process and it greatly speeds up your execution as you know exactly what you should or shouldn't be doing.

Then I worked my way up to an actual solve. I first tackled the issue of execution first and wrote down all of my cycles on a piece of paper. I then placed the cube out of sight, usually below my table, and worked off of the piece of paper and tried to close my eyes as I did it and visualize the cube.

After a few successful solves, I knew I was ready to try doing it with memory, and so the next step was then to learn some memorization techniques. This for me was the most fun part, although it took a while.

Just experiment and really learn how to do the different steps thoroughly and understand how and why each part works.

-Franklin


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 28, 2007)

karthikputhraya: lucky guess


----------

